# In remembrance of Jerry Denney



## PopPop

UPDATE: We will be dispersing a portion of Jerry Denney’s ashes on the Tallapoosa River and at the family farm, with a celebration of his life to follow on Tuesday, October 13, 2020. If anyone is interested in attending please leave a message here and I will get you the times and address.

Yesterday, my dad Jerry Denney passed away. He fought a long hard battle with prostate cancer. Despite his circumstances he tried to live everyday to its fullest. He was a hunter and fisherman and loved being outside. He loved to cook great food and would always say if you want to eat good come to the fat man’s house. He loved my mother Bonita Denney with a passion that most dream of. And adored his children and grandchildren. We were very blessed to have so much time with him. There is now a hole that we can only fill with memories. He did not want a traditional funeral so we will be spreading his ashes at places that were special to him and our family. And then having a celebration of him and his life. When we have the details finalized I will share them for anyone who wants to participate.
In lieu of flowers he asked that donations be made to the National Pediatric Cancer Foundation. If you would like to donate please go to my sister’s Facebook page, Kellye Denney Quirk and follow the link.
Shannon Cummings


----------



## stubrew

Please accept my condolences for your loss. From your touching description it sounds like he was one great and fun dude.


----------



## Nicodemus

We here on Woody`s Campfire offer our deepest condolences on the loss of PopPop. Jerry was a fine man, a fine member, and his presence here will be greatly missed. 

May he rest in peace. God Bless.


----------



## Ruger#3

I so enjoyed his company here. He will be sorely missed.
I pray his family finds peace and the Lords comfort soon.


----------



## JustUs4All

PopPop will indeed be missed here on Woody's.  There will be a big hole to fill here as, I am sure there is in your family.  We were all lucky to have had him be a part of our lives.


----------



## king killer delete

Prayers for you and yours during this i


----------



## Headshot

So sorry to hear about his passing.  My deepest sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## fish hawk

Sorry for your loss,had the pleasure of spending some time with Jerry,he will be greatly missed.


----------



## specialk

Sorry for you loss....really enjoyed him on the forum....he was quite a character....awesome thing yall are doing carrying out his wishes....


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

Rest peacefully PopPop. I always read your posts and took them in as gold.


----------



## Hilsman

Sorry for your loss. Praying for you and your family.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

So sorry for your loss of PopPop. May God bless you with the peace that he is in a better place. He was obviously a great man and hope your memories will fill the hole that is left. He will be missed!


----------



## Mexican Squealer

Prayers and condolences


----------



## 1eyefishing

Thank you for letting us know…
 RIP PopPop.


----------



## brownceluse

Sorry for your loss! Your family will be in our thoughts and prayers. PopPop was a character and he will he missed around here.


----------



## Head East

Gracious that is sad news. Pop Pop will be missed.  God speed Pop Pop and prayers to the family.


----------



## Milkman

Sorry to read this. RIP PopPop


----------



## antharper

So saddened to hear this , prayers for his family and friends ! I was very fortunate to of met him and just from the little time we spent talking I could tell he was a fine man . I hunted some property near his house and he would always message me when he seen a buck in his yard . He will be missed !


----------



## elfiii

Your dad was the very best of the very best. 

"Some people have a light so bright that even after they are gone it still shines."

So sorry for your loss. I'm looking forward to seeing him on the other side when it's my turn to go.


----------



## Silver Britches

Sorry for your loss.

Rest In Peace, PopPop!


----------



## bany

Shannon, condolences for you and your family. Thank you for letting us know.
Always great when PopPop weighed in and he has some great guys around him now! Rest In Peace sir.


----------



## wvdawg

May God bless your family with comfort and peace.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa

Man I hate to hear that, we talked about going fishing but something always came up . Great guy .


----------



## Jeff C.

PopPop taught me a few good lessons here on this Forum. They will be with me from here on out, Thanks and Rest in Peace PopPop.

Prayers and condolences to all of his Family and friends....


----------



## jimbo4116

I know there will many memories to re-live and stories to be re-told. A man of such great determination and of such fervently held opinions had to touch the minds and hearts of most everyone he knew and met.  He certainly entertained and educated the population here at this campfire.

Prayers for his Family.


----------



## Outdoor junkie 24

Jerry aka Poppop wasn’t only my father in law but he was a great friend. We hit it off pretty much immediately, as we both enjoyed anything and everything outdoors. One of our favorite things to do was go to West Point lake and fish from the bank with the hopes of catching a big catfish or striped. Most of the time we struck out but we did have a few successful trips. Well I decided to go to one of our spots today in his honor and it payed off nicely. Jerry, pop pop, this ones for you my friend. Love ya buddy!


----------



## ddavis1120

Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## fowlmeat08

He will be greatly missed here.  May God bless and comfort you and your family in this time. Rest in peace PopPop.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Really going to miss Jerry. Always good to see him at our Fish fry's or just running into him at Hardee's from time to time.


----------



## sparky

I'm sorry to read this,I don't post much on here,but I read it everyday,I always enjoyed his post,I used to fish in a OT solo canoe as he,I will miss his input,may God grant peace to the family


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa

Great guy . Fish Fry's will be less interesting w\o him.


----------



## turkeykirk

Sorry to hear this. Always enjoyed his posts. Rip.


----------



## shdw633

Prayers from my family to yours


----------



## doenightmare

Your dad was one of a kind Shannon. He will be sorely missed. Prayers for your family and RIP PopPop.


----------



## cramer

Prayers  for  you  and your family .
I am sorry  for your loss .  I always enjoyed reading  his posts and had hoped to meet him some day.
Rest In   peace., Jerry .


----------



## NCHillbilly

I just found this thread. PopPop was a treasure on our forum, and he is greatly missed. RIP, PopPop.


----------



## Rackmaster

Prayers for the family of PopPop!
RIP!


----------



## VTRman

Somehow I missed this.  Sorry to hear it.  I nearly always appreciated his point of view.
RIP PopPop.


----------



## nmurph

I missed it as well. I'm sorry for your loss and pray for healing and comfort.


----------



## elfiii

"The world is fine. The circus just won't leave town." - PopPop circa 2012 or so.


----------



## turkeykirk

elfiii said:


> "The world is fine. The circus just won't leave town." - PopPop circa 2012 or so.


 
Still true today in 2020.


----------



## Robert28

I’m just now seeing this too. I’d been noticing his absence lately on the PF but didn’t think much of it. So I went searching and came across this. Felt awful that I didn’t know he’d been in bad health and had left us 2 months ago. RIP PopPop, you were what GON was all about.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Robert28 said:


> IRIP PopPop, you were what GON was all about.



Very true


----------

